# Mood swings/Hypoglycaemia?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Does anyone else get dramatic mood swings when they get hungry?I have always known that when I get a bit low on sugar that I get a bit shaky and grumpy, but I have noticed it with a vengeance recently. I have never been formally diagnosed with hypoglycaemia but I'm sure I have it because I have episodes where I go shaky, light headed, dizzy, nauseous and then moody as hell and if I eat a chocolate bar or something I go back to normal. Luckily my bosses son is diabetic and my boss recognises the signs and shovels chocolate bars into my gob before I lose my temper with the customers.I'm having to eat every 3 hours at moment, and I'm always always feeling hungry...so I'm going to draw my specialists attention to it when I next see him.The awful thing about it, is I recognise that I am turning into a 3 headed monster and being generally unpleasant to people but I cant seem to stop it and I quite enjoy being snappy and cross







OK, yes I'm bonkers







just wondering if anyone else gets like this.....


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Yes, it happens to me & is quite a recent thing. The shakes can be awful but they mainly happen if I do physical work. I thought I might be having too many carbs, or too many sugars as I eat a lot of soluble fibre. The last time I saw a gastro doc blood tests were done for glucose & all was OK. I was told to have complex carbs in the morning ie) rye bread (I don't eat wheat) as it works slowly, rather than something that gives a sugar hit.Also I don't know if you drink coffee but it does alter blood sugar levels quite drastically in some people. If I have strong 'real' coffee at breakfast then I'll be shaking in three hours time.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I get very anxious and tearful when I get a big blood sugar drop, along with all the physical symptoms. Passes by quickly with eating something appropriate. I would say that you need to avoid sugar like the plague! It will only mean a boost in insulin which will drive your sugar levels down really low again, so you'll have to eat again, and it's a horribly vicious circle. I only figured that out last year and I've been doing a lot better since. I eat complex carbs and protein regularly, but carry something sugary (dextrose/glucose tablets or a fruit & cereal bar) incase of a dire hypo emergency when only sugar will work. I do treat myself to sugary things sometimes, but generally avoid it, and feel so much better for it.


----------



## plasmon (Sep 29, 2001)

Mmmmmm midnight feasts aplenty!







Shreddies certainly don't keep hunger locked up lol. http://www.glycemicindex.com/ info on foods that don't give instant sugar hits


----------



## barnmomma (Jun 19, 2003)

I agree with Susan, don't rely on the sugar. I've made that mistake, it makes the mood swings worse, like being on a roller coaster. I find protein is best for me. I do well snacking lightly on a frequent basis. Nuts and fruit are good (depending on how your tummy reacts). Set a time and stick to it for regular, light meals. Don't skip any, especially breakfast! I also keep a can of Ensure at my desk for emergencies when I can't get away or forget my food. But avoid the sugar if at all possible!


----------



## katjam (Jun 5, 2003)

> quote:Yes, it happens to me & is quite a recent thing. The shakes can be awful but they mainly happen if I do physical work. I thought I might be having too many carbs, or too many sugars as I eat a lot of soluble fibre. The last time I saw a gastro doc blood tests were done for glucose & all was OK.


That's me exactly. All tests are okay, so I assumed it was because I'm out of shape.







So I try to eat every three hours too, and watch the sugar intake. I also drink plenty of water if I'm doing any physical activity (I know, that's just common sense.







)


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

oooh I'm glad I posted about it - I didnt know that I am probably making it worse by eating chocolate







I do eat regular set meals, but still get the hypo's







Do you think its worth asking for a referal to a dietician who could advise on a diet plan? it may help me stop snacking on junk food 24/7.Also could anyone advise on some drinks/small snacks that I can carry about with me when I go to work for when my next hypo comes along? For example are isotonic drinks useful? or are they the wrong sort of thing?Help I'm clueless!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiYep, a dietician sounds a good idea. I saw a nutritionist two years ago about UC & she was very helpful.Might be an idea for the doc to test your glucose levels, if you haven't had this done already.I usually have a banana around 10.30am , even if not shaking & it seems to help altho' some would say they're also high sugar when ripe. Nuts, & seeds are great for snacks, if you can tolerate them. Not sure what isotonic drinks contain but if they're sugary I'd avoid.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

One of the first times I went to my current doctor he asked me if I had hypoglicemic (spelling? sorry!) symptoms. I told him, "Well, they've tested my blood sugar, and said it was normal." He said, "Well, you know your body, and I'm asking you what your body does." I'm just adding this to say that whether or not your blood sugar tests come back normal or weird, you can still have the symptoms, and you still need to proceed as though you were hypoglicemic. Good advice from everyone. My doc told me protein is your best friend when you're hypo! I keep protein drinks (like Boost) around, and I used to eat a lot of protein bars (you can get them in the same aisle usually as the protein drinks). They really help.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

HiForgot to mention that chromium can help with blood sugar levels.I've been taking it for a month now.Check it out on www.gnc.com


----------

